# Timed release fertilizers for various orchids?



## koshki (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi all,
Well, despite my best intentions to fertilize "weekly weakly", I just haven't been able to manage it. So now I'm investigating timed release fertilizers.

What timed release fertilizer would you recommend (I use city water), and where can I find it? How much do you apply for different types of orchids?

I'm especially concerned about the fert-sensitive plants like masdies and phrags, but I have a number of other genera as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Darin (Apr 28, 2011)

Try nutricote (not osmocote they are not the same thing). Seems to work well for me so far in my limited trial. Others rave about it (especially those who are less than diligent about fertilizing).


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 28, 2011)

Ive used osmocote for aboutr 5 years.Before I had a GH and grew things outside under my cherry tree during the summer.Now I only use it on my Cymbidiums as a top dressing.Ive always had good results with it.


----------



## nikv (Apr 28, 2011)

I use Osmocote. Been doing so for years and years and years. I just don't have the time nor patience to fertilize "weakly weekly". I'm happy with the results.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 28, 2011)

I used osmocote on my slippers with no problems, but after being told what could happen, I never did it again. I was also horrible at remembering to fertilize, but now I have gotten into a habit of doing it every other watering.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 28, 2011)

Nutricote is supposed to be the best controlled release fertilizer. It is marketed under the name "Dynamite" regionally at some Lowes and Home Depots. I have used osmocote with no ill effects though. For formulas, I'd shoot for something similar to MSU ratios of about 3-1-5 hopefully with some Ca and Mg if your tap water is lacking. 

I've heard arguments for and against osmocote. If i had to summarize, I think Osmocote is supposed to be pretty sensitive to temp (??? someone correct me if I'm off), so release increases as it gets hotter. I have no problem with this- warmer temps call for more fertilizer, right? As long as you don't overdo it, you should be fine with either. For semi-hydro use, I am more concerned with getting minor nutrients which many of the c-r ferts lack.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 28, 2011)

Ernie said:


> ...If i had to summarize, I think Osmocote is supposed to be pretty sensitive to temp (??? someone correct me if I'm off), so release increases as it gets hotter....




you are correct sir {he says in his best Ed McMahon voice)


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm also using Osmocote even though I live in a tropical country. I apply 1-2- teaspoons when the new growths on paphs is a couple of inches tall and then leave them for the rest of the year.


----------



## Ray (Apr 29, 2011)

Ernie said:


> If i had to summarize, I think Osmocote is supposed to be pretty sensitive to temp (??? someone correct me if I'm off), so release increases as it gets hotter.



You are correct sir.....but that applies to ALL controlled-release fertilizers. The key is to find one that releases at the proper rate for the temperatures the potting medium will be, while still being the correct formula.

Osmocote is typically marketed to nurseries and landscapers, who pretty much know the growing season soil temperatures in their area, so buy appropriately. Trying to use those in a potted, soilless, tropical plant that will be likely kept warmer, can be a problem.

I have never used the Nutricoat brand, but the label on the MSU CR versions tell you specific release durations by average temperature: Avg Temp/Longevity: 60°F/5 months, 70°F/4 months, 80°F/3 months, 90°F/2 months. Knowing the release rate will help determine how much to add, and how often to replenish it.


----------



## koshki (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Ray, is there an MSU product for city water? I've seen that you carry one for well water.


----------



## etex (Apr 29, 2011)

I used a bit of nutricote/dynamite, that I got from Home Depot, on my plants hanging outside for the summer and fall. It is a 13-13-13 formula. Has trace amounts Mg, but no Ca. You can make up for this by pinch of epsom salt for Mg, and a bit of crushed Oyster shell for Ca (for plants not sensitive to Ca-like certain slippers ).
The container of Dynamite says it lasts up to 9 months at soil temps of 70. So, being in Texas,I used less This way I don't have to get the plants down every few weeks for a bit of fert in summer. Did not use the Nutricote on hanging plants in sphag,though, because I was concerned about harm to sphagnum from CR fertilizers.


----------



## Ray (Apr 29, 2011)

koshki said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Ray, is there an MSU product for city water? I've seen that you carry one for well water.



They are one and the same - Just like the powders (and the liquid versions I make up), the "RO" formula is for water supplies containing no dissolved minerals, and the "Well Water" one is for supplies that do.

I am currently sold out of the RO CR stuff.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 29, 2011)

Ray is correct. You have to think about the source of the water: well water and city water are both ground water which contains minerals leached from the ground. Rain/distilled/RO water are theoretically "pure water" which has no minerals in it.


----------



## koshki (Apr 29, 2011)

Got it, thanks! Ray, do you expect to get more in stock? If so, when?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 29, 2011)

Depends on your city. NYC has such good quality water that I use the pure water MSU formula. I do use a deionizer, not for my orchids, but for my reef tank, as NYC water is treated with trace amounts of orthophosphate that accumulates over time when you top off a reef. I go through maybe 3 cartridges a year...so this water must be very good.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 29, 2011)

Any see or try these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dynamite-Fertil...ertilizer_Soil_Amendments&hash=item4156bcabf6


----------

